# I'm going to parties now!?



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

So I've been gone a while... because I've been going to parties and being social.

I sucked it up and went to a St. Patricks Day Party and ever since I've felt free. Now, I drank for the first time at that party and got a little trashed, but ever since I haven't been afraid of ANY social situation. I've been going to parties, meeting people and getting along great. I've been at a party for five Saturdays straight, am going out to lunch with friends, seeing movies, chatting with my co-workers and getting along with them great.

I don't know what it was, but something clicked on St. Patricks Day and now I'm starved for social interaction.

This is insane, but pretty cool. I hope it doesn't stop!


----------



## lonewolf42 (Sep 10, 2006)

Good, don't let the momentum stop. In fact, I'd suggest not worrying about these forums unless you're feeling anxious again. Build up the social resources as much as you can while you can, hopefully forever.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: re: I'm going to parties now!?*



lonewolf42 said:


> Good, don't let the momentum stop. In fact, I'd suggest not worrying about these forums unless you're feeling anxious again. Build up the social resources as much as you can while you can, hopefully forever.


Agreed. Congrats!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome, Message!

I'm glad you are having fun.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats! :yes


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

That is so great to hear that something clicked with you at the St Patty's day party. It sounds like you're having a great time! Good job!


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome Message. How did you do it?

My friends are always nagging me to go out and party. I never go, and I hate myself for it. I wish I could do the same as you and just do it. I think you just inspired me. Maybe the same thing can happen to me, who knows?


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome! Good for you!


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

That's wonderful! I'm so happy to hear of your progress.  

I don't mean to sound negative, but don't worry if one day you find yourself falling back into old patterns. We all have our ups and downs. The key is not to be surprised or worried by the downs. If you come to expect and be okay with them, it will make it all that much easier to pick yourself up again and continue making progress. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Good to hear that youre really making progress I just wonder going to parties counts or do you have to get invited in the first place. I mean I can go to parties whenever I want eventhough feeling very uncomfortable I just dont get invited.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

nice, congrats!


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

nice once u pop u just can't stop! keep going girl


----------



## elky (Sep 9, 2006)

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> Wow, that's awesome Message. How did you do it?
> 
> My friends are always nagging me to go out and party. I never go, and I hate myself for it. I wish I could do the same as you and just do it. I think you just inspired me. Maybe the same thing can happen to me, who knows?


you should while you still have friends to nag you. lots of us would go to parties if only we knew someone that would ask us


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

That's great to hear Message  I'm kind of inspired.


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

That is very cool! Good work!


----------

